# Fightlings: Das Kartenspiel - nur noch für 2 Tage auf Kickstarter



## Salterion (13. November 2017)

*Fightlings: Das Kartenspiel - nur noch für 2 Tage auf Kickstarter*

Hiho, mal was ganz anderes: Sebastian von Thoughtfish hier. 
Wir sind ein kleines deutsches Indie-Entwicklerstudio von Apps und Mobile Spielen und haben gerade (noch für 2 Tage) eine Kickstarter Kampagne für ein Kartenspiel laufen, das auf unserer App “Fightlings” basiert. Unsere Fans fanden, die App würde eigentlich ja auch toll als Kartenspiel funktionieren und wir haben uns gedacht “warum eigentlich nicht?” und die Kampagne ins Leben gerufen. Momentan sind wir nur noch 5% vom Finanzierungsziel entfernt, schaut einfach mal auf der Seite vorbei, vielleicht ist es ja auch was für euch: 
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/thoughtfish/fightlings-the-card-game



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im ​ ​Kern ​ ​ist ​ ​Fightlings ​ ​ein ​ ​Spiel ​ ​rund ​ ​um ​ ​das ​ ​Aufdecken ​ ​von Kartenpärchen ​ ​mit ​ ​einem ​ ​rundenbasierten ​ ​Kampfsystem. ​ ​Zu ​ ​Beginn ​ ​des Spiels ​ ​stellen ​ ​Spieler ​ ​ihr ​ ​jeweils ​ ​eigenes ​ ​Kartendeck ​ ​aus ​ ​17 ​ ​Karten ​ ​zusammen ​ ​und ​ ​legen ​ ​diese anschließend ​ ​in ​ ​einer ​ ​gemeinsamen ​ ​5×7 ​ ​Formation ​ ​aus, ​ ​mit ​ ​einer ​ ​einzelnen ​ ​zusätzlichen ​ ​“Wild ​ ​Card”. Anschließend ​ ​decken ​ ​sie ​ ​abwechselnd ​ ​Karten ​ ​auf, ​ ​um ​ ​Pärchen ​ ​zu ​ ​finden ​ ​und ​ ​sich ​ ​mit ​ ​den ​ ​so beschworenen ​ ​Kreaturen ​ ​und ​ ​Fähigkeiten ​ ​zu ​ ​duellieren. ​ ​Dabei ​ ​können ​ ​sie ​ ​auf ​ ​verschiedene Siegbedingungen ​ ​hinarbeiten.
Das sagt die Presse:
“a ​ ​bit ​ ​Memory​ ​and ​ ​a ​ ​bit ​ ​Magic…”​ ​– ​ ​TGN
“​Die ​ ​Freiheiten ​ ​in ​ ​der​ ​Deckwahl, ​ ​sowie ​ ​der​ ​individuelle ​ ​Deckaufbau ​ ​machen ​ ​die ​ ​jeweiligen Spielrunden ​ ​einzigartig. ​”​ ​– ​ ​Ratgeberspiel.de
“High ​ ​quality…​ ​plays​ ​smoothly…​ ​we ​ ​already​ ​loved ​ ​the ​ ​app.”​ ​– ​ ​LITE ​ ​Games

Grüße aus Berlin und bei Fragen oder Feedback, schreibt mir einfach!
Sebastian


----------



## Salterion (15. November 2017)

Hi, nur eine kurze Erinnerung, dass unsere Kampagne noch bis heute Abend um Mitternacht läuft. Letzte Chance also, um Fightlings günstiger und mit den Kickstarter exklusiven Goodies zu bekommen und noch ein oder zwei Stretch Goals freizuschalten! Bei 13.000€ erweitern wir das Spiel zum Beispiel um eine dritte Fraktion, das sind beinahe 50% mehr Karten, zum gleichen Preis!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/thoughtfish/fightlings-the-card-game 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

